# Bella's first day home post op LP



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bella came home looking a little glassy eyed and slept on my chest with her blanket most of the evening, she ate a tiny bit of plain boiled chicken and took her antibiotic no problem. She slept in her crate next to my bed and had a comfortable night. I have carried her out in the garden several times on a lead and she's had quite a few wee's but no poop as yet. Bella's surgeon has a slightly different approach to convalesing than what i've read on here and wants her to have three 5 minute lead walks a day, I haven't started that as yet because i'm a bit scared but intend to start tomorrow with a walk down our driveway which i think will be plenty for a first time. When i'm not holding her i put her in her crate but she's already looking a bit miserable, she's normally the most craziest little dog and i'm sad to see her so quiet. i know its very early days yet so thats probably normal. She's been a good girl with her dressing and has not had to wear a collar so far. Any ideas for keeping her entertained ?? Thanks guys.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Poor baby. So the surgery went all well? I hope she recovers quickly.

While she's in her crate you could give her a kong with some frozen wet food in it or something else she really likes. Frozen peanut butter is good too. The kong and bully sticks are about the only things that keep my Gemma busy while she's awake so I can have a free moment.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

glad to hear she is home with you...she will feel so much better....if she likes toys, those small kongs that you fill with peanut butter or the treat in a can seem to keep some dogs amused....


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

?lad to hear she is doing great so far!
I know it is scary to walk with them, but it's for the best.
I had a chi boy (rip) and he had surgery on his knees, and walking really helped him to get better!!


----------

